# NHL 2018 Season Thread



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I was going to post this in the other thread, then realized it was dated from last season, so time to start one for the 2018/19 season.

What was expected to be a blockbuster landed with a thud. The Karlsson trade is kind of mind-boggling in terms of not getting much in return. No one made a better offer than this? 

The best summary I saw for what the Sens got for Karlsson was "three balls of yarn and some peanut butter". 
Let’s Just Contract The Ottawa Senators


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

First things first - Go Jets Go! 

Just sayin’ as the season begins.

Karlsson trade doesnt make sence to me. Apparently it does to Senators Brass.

Ottawa fans are sure to miss him.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I hate the trade, too, but the Sens were dealing from a very, very weak position...the asset wasn't going to re-sign (and everybody knew it), he had a no-movement clause (so the teams they could deal with were limited and those teams knew it) and he is only under contract for this season.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow that's a tough scenario. Trouble with attendance already, an owner much of the fan base despises, a team in major rebuild albeit with a talented prospect pool. Yet if the fans don't attend, they potentially relocate. My team's rebuilding too, but I feel for Sens fans.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Karlsson and Burns on the same team....that's going to be tough for other teams. Ottawa should trade the entire franchise to Quebec city for a lifetime supply of pooteen


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Should be a solid grudge match between the jets and preds tonight.

Hopefully someone gives subban at least a few solid shots to the face.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That's nasty. 

Pucks or punches?


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Heh heh, I’m not picky, but a couple of Laine lasers and Buff losing his cool for a few wouldn’t disappoint me.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Well the Jets look to be going for the 'most penalized' cup again.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Leafs power play is impressive so far. They need to tighten up on D though.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Leafs look to be modeling the 80's Oilers win philosophy. 

"Who cares if we let in 7, we scored 10!" 

Yes, it did win a few Cups, but them's the old days. Need to tighten up. So, as much as I really like Jake Gardiner, and feel he's been made the goat a little too unfairly, he needs to go. His offensive talents need to be traded to a team deep with defensive-defense men. They will not go far in the playoffs if Andersen is the busiest (and therefore an exhausted) goalie.... AGAIN!!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Auston Matthews is having a bit of a hot start. He’s tied Bossy, Lemieux, Kevin Stevens and Gretzky for multiple point games streak to start a season.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Trade Nylander for a big western born farm boy D man or two.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

SaucyJack said:


> Trade Nylander for a big western born farm boy D man or two.


With the emergence of Kapanen as a scoring threat, and GREAT fit with Mathews, I suppose that could happen! And, if he does go to a less than great team, he probably won't drive them into a high standings finish, we get their first pick! Think Tyler Sequin. That still stings.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Kapanen’s been alright, but compared to what Nylander can do with Matthews, I don’t see him as a long-term replacement. Kapanen would fit nicely on Kadri’s wing in the long run with Nylander back up with Matthews. Kapanen has been good during this hot start, but I will wait a while before annointing him.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

If you could get a couple decent D for Nylander it'd probably have been done by now. D are hard to come by - look what Edmonton got back for Hall.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I'd be after trading him long ago, he's got balls asking for that kind of money as a mostly unproven player.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SaucyJack said:


> I'd be after trading him long ago, he's got balls asking for that kind of money as a mostly unproven player.


I guess he's looking at other players in his category and trying to get what he can. These guys have a short window to make their money, so I don't blame them for trying to get paid. It's not like the Leafs aren't making enough money to fork over the cash to the players, if it fits under the cap. I think it's in Nylander's best interest to take a bridge deal and get back on the ice to build on his good start to his career.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

1 goal in the last two games.... where oh where did the offense go?? Nylander is now sitting back and smiling instead of worried he'd been replaced (I'm thinking). $$$$$$$$$$$$

Getting good D-men in a trade is hard enough, getting them with a trade that sends a forward in return is _really_ hard. I still think Gardiner is the answer for a "responsible" defense-man. I don't want to send Nylander.... or Kapanen.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

If the young pups on the Habs can help Price find some heart the Canadiens might just make the playoffs


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

That was a fun one last night. I was ready to switch it off. then bang, bang!! Up 3-2. 
I hope Mathews isn't out too long.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> That was a fun one last night. I was ready to switch it off. then bang, bang!! Up 3-2.
> I hope Mathews isn't out too long.


It was worrying to see him go off like that, especially since he’s already had shoulder issues. It would sure suck to see such a brilliant player ruined by injuries. 

The comeback was nice to see, for sure. They really came on and it was no coincidence that Kadri scored when playing with Marner; that kid’s brilliant.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> I hope Mathews isn't out too long.


4 weeks. I wouldn't want to be in Trouba's skates next time they meet the Leafs. (not that there was any problem with the hit)


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

jb welder said:


> 4 weeks. I wouldn't want to be in Trouba's skates next time they meet the Leafs. (not that there was any problem with the hit)


At least four weeks. And they won't play the Jets again until next year, unless they meet in the finals.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

jdto said:


> they won't play the Jets again until next year, unless they meet in the finals.


Oh they're going to meet in the finals.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

jb welder said:


> Oh they're going to meet in the finals.


I'd love to see it


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Edmonton 6-1-1 in their last 8, in what is expected to be their toughest stretch on the entire schedule. Starting to get some team scoring, McJesus is always going to lead the way but a few other guys are getting on the board unlike the first 3-4 games. Is Talbot all the way back to 2 years ago form? Looks like *almost*, and if he can keep it up and steal us some games, well that's something they missed last year.

D corps is still questionable, especially 3rd pair. Klefbom off to a great start tho, and despite the online hate, I think Kris Russell is having his best stretch as an Oiler. I also firmly believe young Bouchard will a) stick and b) be running the 1st unit power play within a month.

The new coaches they brought in, Gulutzan and Yawney etc, are having a big impact on our overall team play. Nice!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Talk show guy here just pointed out that McDavid's line has 1 goal in 5 games/97 min TOI at 5x5, and still we're winning. He said and I agree that that's unlikely to happen again in the season, McD had 71 pts 5x5 last year. Found that interesting.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Ha Ha! Montreal is officially ahead of Toronto in the standings. I have been saying for years the game is changing and speed and skill will beat out size.
Hey Toronta.....wanna trade Nylander for Andrew Shaw and Karl Alzner???


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

We'll see where things are in April


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Jack Todd wrote a great article about how we should enjoy every game for what it is. I am not thinking about anything but the next game. Habs are really fun to watch.
It so nice to see everyone smiling on the bench.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Would it be intrusive to ask if any of you guys go to HFBoards? I don't visit often anymore but I was a regular for a good 10 years or so. A lot of Whiners there at times....sorry HF ...GF^%@


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I might have signed up at some point, but I don’t remember.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

What a shock...Habs lose to a better goaltender. I don't understand how anyone who has watched any hockey at all can think Price is a good goaltender. He's a sub-par heartless player. The one weak spot that will keep the habs from winning a cup for many years to come.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> Would it be intrusive to ask if any of you guys go to HFBoards? I don't visit often anymore but I was a regular for a good 10 years or so. A lot of Whiners there at times....sorry HF ...GF^%@


I was on another sports forum a few years back, but they sold it & it died.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I got $100 says Lucic gets suspended for what he just did to the Bolts player, who earlier ran Russell into the end boards. Hammered him when he was down, though nobody dropped gloves or got 5, Luc at the bottom of a pile hanging onto the guy by the neck, hard. Lol.

Edit, I wonder if they made him sit out his misconduct in the box, or room but dressed until a break close to end of it, it would have ended with 30 seconds left in the third. Or can coach say ‘hit the showers’ and you’re done.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> I got $100 says Lucic gets suspended for what he just did to the Bolts player, who earlier ran Russell into the end boards. Hammered him when he was down, though nobody dropped gloves or got 5, Luc at the bottom of a pile hanging onto the guy by the neck, hard. Lol.


It’ll be a good break for the guy, he hasn’t been all that effective. I wish he did more, if they’re gonna lose and probably face discipline then take some bodies with you.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> It’ll be a good break for the guy, he hasn’t been all that effective. I wish he did more, if they’re gonna lose and probably face discipline then take some bodies with you.


First thing in my head as it was all over. Take 2-3 (?) off, go home see the fam a couple days. Meh, sez Luc. Boom.

I would also not bet against Luc getting bought out or other change of scenery late this year on next off.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Glad nobody stepped up...$10K fine, no suspension. Honestly it looked a little worse live than the replays then showed me, he didn’t go total killer mode. I still think maybe they missed the force of the choke in the pile lol.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Not entirely sure what Babcock is up to... 

Friday night, easy opponent in the NJ Devils, gives the job to the #1. Saturday night, a formidable opponent in the Bruins, and he gives the job to the (yet to be proven) backup. 

Couple trains of thought. 

1) He knows Andersen is going to be ridden hard near the end of the year so he gives him the "easy" assignment.
2) Andersen may not have fared any better than Sparks against Boston, so he took the "guaranteed" two points with Andersen vs NJ. As Sparks _could_ have lost to NJ, and Andersen _could_ have lost to Boston, leaving them with 0 points.
3) If Sparks believes he's a worthy #1, he better be ready for an elite team. "Get in there kid"

Could be none of these.... I don't know.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Not entirely sure what Babcock is up to...
> 
> Friday night, easy opponent in the NJ Devils, gives the job to the #1. Saturday night, a formidable opponent in the Bruins, and he gives the job to the (yet to be proven) backup.
> 
> ...



According to a radio show I was listening to, with I forget which analyst, #2 is going to become more common - play your #1 when you have the best chance to win, not against the toughest opponent in a back to back.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

keto said:


> According to a radio show I was listening to, with I forget which analyst, #2 is going to become more common - play your #1 when you have the best chance to win, not against the toughest opponent in a back to back.


Makes no sence to do that though.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

keto said:


> According to a radio show I was listening to, with I forget which analyst, #2 is going to become more common - play your #1 when you have the best chance to win, not against the toughest opponent in a back to back.





SaucyJack said:


> Makes no sence to do that though.


@keto, I see why a team would do that, but I also agree with @SaucyJack to *not* do it. If you believe you're a Cup contender, and I think the Leafs might think that they are, then you have to go into every game believing you can win it. No matter who it's against. Cause if you win the whole kit and caboodle, you can realistically face anyone! No team gets a bye... even if historically your record is piss-poor!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

So when do you give your starting goalie a night off?


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Probably the Leafs biggest potential Achilles heel, aside from Matthews' status. If Andersen goes down, Sparks is what's left? That of course could be said for basically every club.
As for which goalie starts; maybe Anderson was under the weather, maybe the Bruins are in the Leafs' heads and the coach thought the team would rally around the backup. Perhaps he wanted to see what he's got with Sparks. I guess the split was probably what they were going to get anyway.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> Would it be intrusive to ask if any of you guys go to HFBoards? I don't visit often anymore but I was a regular for a good 10 years or so. A lot of Whiners there at times....sorry HF ...GF^%@


Go there almost daily to read about the teams I support and their leagues, NHL and OHL I read the threads with a grain of salt. Typically lots of over the top reactions on game day threads but I still enjoy reading what others think.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

leftysg said:


> Go there almost daily to read about the teams I support and their leagues, NHL and OHL I read the threads with a grain of salt. Typically lots of over the top reactions on game day threads but I still enjoy reading what others think.


Oh yeah. It's a minefield of great hockey info and insight at times. I still go there occasionally to check things out around the league.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

johnnyshaka said:


> So when do you give your starting goalie a night off?


I guess in the particular case, Andersen would have had Friday night vs the Devils off in hopes Sparks would have gotten the win against the "weaker team". Saving the "big goalie" to face the more difficult team. 

But, like @keto said, it would appear teams are realizing that you really can't win'em all, and stacked the deck to get the (seemingly) guaranteed win.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oilers pull the pin on McLellan, install Hitch. Hitch is a hardass, who will demand good positional play in whatever system he implements, not a player's coach at all. Who knows, in this day and age, if that will be acceptable to the players - I think we'll know in 10 games whether they buy in or revolt.

That said, the real culprit is Chia. He even admits none of our Dmen are good passers....duh. Nurse, Klef, Larson can all skate well enough to get it out to safety. Kris Russell, he gets the puck in the d zone, all he can see is the onrushing forecheckers, his eyes go big, and he can't see the holes to feed the puck, so it's off the glass and the play dies as the opposition recovers the puck, if he even manages to clear it. Chia needed to go 2 years ago, the Taylor Hall trade, while I stand up for Larson as a solid 1st pairing D guy, we overpaid massively to get him. GM's have winners and losers of transactions, all the time, but his have been an almost continuous series of losses.

Same can be said of the draft, at least to a point. Pulijarvi isn't EVER going to be a big scorer, look at his minor league stats - I keep saying that, but those who want to believe just won't listen. He's never scored close to a point a game after age 14, even then he was under. Sure, he's rangy and reasonably fast, but has the heart of a kitten. Can he play in the NHL, sure I think.

We should have kept Bouchard up, to run the PP. Yeah, lots of learning to do about defending in his own end, but when he gets his stick on the puck really good things happen.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

This should be interesting...can Hitch play nets??


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

johnnyshaka said:


> This should be interesting...can Hitch play nets??


I *think* Koskinen will be OK. He's capable of making a big stop, and even stealing us a game. Talbot just cannot. Read an interesting comment on Talbot yesterday, that he was an 'equipment goalie', and as the equipment - shoulder pads, chest protector - shrunk, so did his ability.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> I *think* Koskinen will be OK. He's capable of making a big stop, and even stealing us a game. Talbot just cannot. Read an interesting comment on Talbot yesterday, that he was an 'equipment goalie', and as the equipment - shoulder pads, chest protector - shrunk, so did his ability.


If that's the case with Talbot then get that kid some cheeseburgers and keep 'em coming!!!!

One other thought on Talbot...IIRC, he and his wife had twins a couple of years ago and ever since then, it seems to me, that his play has gone downhill in a big way. I just might look that up to see if I'm crazy or not...

Honestly, the suck has been so bad for so long and the roster has been rolled over so many times and coaches have been hired and fired more times than I can count...I just feel like a cartoon character with my head and eyes spinning out of control when I try to think about what this team needs to do to turn things around. SMH...really fast!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The Leafs appear to have settled down a bit now. After the crazy offensive start and then a bit of a dip, they’re playing better defensively and the offfence is clicking fairly well. They even won at home after going down 2-0 last night. I hope Matthews comes back healthy. Two years in a row with multiple-game injuries is worrisome. Marner has been fantastic.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

No big surprise with McLellan, Hitchcock was sure a surprise though. I figured if they did get rid of McLellan, they would be after much bigger fish than Hitchcock.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

jb welder said:


> No big surprise with McLellan, Hitchcock was sure a surprise though. I figured if they did get rid of McLellan, they would be after much bigger fish than Hitchcock.


If you mean Quenneville, local media has there never ever being a chance of that, and named reasons I forget.

The Oilers segment on Sportsnet, with Spector, was an excellent look at Hitch, past and up to multiple quotes from today. He looks sooooo out of shape and heavy, hope he doesn’t keel over behind the bench. Players I think will buy in. They’ve struggled long enough to be ready to try the next thing.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I didn't think Quenneville would be likely, but Vigneault is still out there I think, maybe others too? Agree about the weight & unhealthy look. I've expected him to keel over for quite some time now. Always makes me think of that 'Paul Bearer' wrestling manager guy.
Hitchcock seems like maybe a short-term type to turn things around and give some strict structure, like when they bring in a re-structuring team for a company to avoid bankruptcy. I hope it works out for them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool that the Flames did something only done three other times in NHL history--the last time being 29 years ago
That something was scoring 5 goals in the first period two games in a row


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Holy, is Laine on fire. 3 or more 3 of 5 games. 19g leads the league. RFA next off season.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

keto said:


> Holy, is Laine on fire. 3 or more 3 of 5 games. 19g leads the league. RFA next off season.


If he scores as expected this season, he should end up #3 in most goals by age 21 (behind Gretzky & Carlson). He's at 99 right now, but Carlson's 141 is probably out of reach.
Beating Hawerchuk's 122 for 3rd should be doable.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

jb welder said:


> If he scores as expected this season, he should end up #3 in most goals by age 21 (behind Gretzky & Carlson). He's at 99 right now, but Carlson's 141 is probably out of reach.
> Beating Hawerchuk's 122 for 3rd should be doable.


I couldn’t think of what Carson. Jimmy, I’m very surprised by that.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Does Draisaitl have maybe one of the quickest releases on the rush in the NHL? Not THE best but right up there, imo. He just went around an L.A. dman and pulled it backhand forehand gone faster than I could follow. Underrated skater too. Now, I’ve seen him maybe 97% of all his NHL games and of course he’s mostly been very good, but still getting better and is a big man.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> Does Draisaitl have maybe one of the quickest releases on the rush in the NHL? Not THE best but right up there, imo. He just went around an L.A. dman and pulled it backhand forehand gone faster than I could follow. Underrated skater too. Now, I’ve seen him maybe 97% of all his NHL games and of course he’s mostly been very good, but still getting better and is a big man.


I just wish he could generate offense away from McDavid...the Oilers need two dangerous lines.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

johnnyshaka said:


> I just wish he could generate offense away from McDavid...the Oilers need two dangerous lines.


It was a mistake to ever separate them. Let Nuge run the 2nd line. Drai and McD are too good together to split them up.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> It was a mistake to ever separate them. Let Nuge run the 2nd line. Drai and McD are too good together to split them up.


I like the Pittsburgh model...Crosby and Malkin running separate lines so the opposition has to pick their poison when trying to match lines. Surely McDavid can still tip the scales in his favour with virtually anybody but apparently Leon needs help...that's fine, find him his Kessel and run two really good lines and if they need to press for a goal or two late in the game, stack the top line.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Flyers axed Hextall. The Flyers were really terrible against the Leafs on Saturday.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

jdto said:


> Flyers *axed* Hextall. The Flyers were really terrible against the Leafs on Saturday.


I like your choice of words...


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

johnnyshaka said:


> I like your choice of words...


It was deliberate


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

keto said:


> I couldn’t think of what Carson. Jimmy, I’m very surprised by that.


Me too. I had to look it up. Gave me a bit of different perspective on the Gretzky trade though.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Leafs trade Nylander yet?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

johnnyshaka said:


> I like the Pittsburgh model...Crosby and Malkin running separate lines so the opposition has to pick their poison when trying to match lines. Surely McDavid can still tip the scales in his favour with virtually anybody but apparently Leon needs help...that's fine, find him his Kessel and run two really good lines and if they need to press for a goal or two late in the game, stack the top line.


I disagree, thought Nuge-Chiasson-Cagiula looked very good last night, tho Hitch now says Chiasson to top line. Certainly Spooner has done nothing in 4 games since coming over for Strome, and was awful on that 1st line yesterday. I really have liked Cagiula with McD, he's gritty, has some wheels and some hands, will go dig out pucks and do something smart with it generally. A lot of people not that high on Cag, I'm not saying he's any all-star but a good fit with McD. Leave Chiasson with Nuge, but then you still have to find him an effective winger, of which we are pretty short on skill. But Nuge better than Drai defensively by a mile, better suited to running his own line.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SaucyJack said:


> Leafs trade Nylander yet?


They haven't announced anything, but all of the rumour mills and radio "experts" think he will sign.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Yeah, they don't need him. Hopefully they can get a good D-man for him.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> Leave Chiasson with Nuge, but then you still have to find him an effective winger, of which we are pretty short on skill. But Nuge better than Drai defensively by a mile, better suited to running his own line.


So maybe Nuge, Drai and Chiasson? McDavid, Caggiula and anybody not named Lucic would work, I'm sure.

We can agree to disagree with the lines but I'm sure none of that matters until the defense gets dealt with...ugh.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

johnnyshaka said:


> So maybe Nuge, Drai and Chiasson? McDavid, Caggiula and anybody not named Lucic would work, I'm sure.
> 
> We can agree to disagree with the lines but I'm sure none of that matters until the defense gets dealt with...ugh.


Thought Wideman looked OK last night, certainly can move the puck better than anyone else on our D corps, Gravel also had a very strong game. That was the best 3rd pair we have had since I don't know when, 100% for sure moving the puck out of our end - probably the best pairing we have right now in that department. Wideman not going to move many bodies from in front of the net, but Gravel can.

I thought it was a mistake to send Bouchard back down, let him run the PP and play 3rd pair minutes. I know we have spoiled many prospects trying to have them do too much too soon, but don't think it would be with him.

I'm still for leaving Drai with McJesus, I strongly believe if they do it all year we will have 2 top 10 scorers almost regardless who else is there, almost but not quite, still gotta have someone who can dig out pucks for them.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> Thought Wideman looked OK last night, certainly can move the puck better than anyone else on our D corps, Gravel also had a very strong game. That was the best 3rd pair we have had since I don't know when, 100% for sure moving the puck out of our end - probably the best pairing we have right now in that department. Wideman not going to move many bodies from in front of the net, but Gravel can.
> 
> I thought it was a mistake to send Bouchard back down, let him run the PP and play 3rd pair minutes. I know we have spoiled many prospects trying to have them do too much too soon, but don't think it would be with him.
> 
> I'm still for leaving Drai with McJesus, I strongly believe if they do it all year we will have 2 top 10 scorers almost regardless who else is there, almost but not quite, still gotta have someone who can dig out pucks for them.


30 points from the top 4 who have played in every game so far this season with no goals from either of the top pairing guys...the third pairing isn't the issue. The last time we made the playoffs the defense scored 35 goals and this season they are pace for half of that. Paul Coffey needs to be more hands on with those guys...

With regard to Wideman, perhaps his "overall" game was OK but he certainly looked like a boy among men when Kopitar walked him to setup the first goal...no idea where Wideman was going as he left Kopitar a lane the size of highway 2 to beat him inside and put Nurse in an awkward position (he played it like a bag of toys, too) for no reason at all turning an even man rush into a 2-1. SMH.

Brown buries Kopitar's sweet pass


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

SaucyJack said:


> Leafs trade Nylander yet?


They discussed this on Saturday night. Apparently the two sides are quite close now and down to a bit of give and take. I wonder what kind of shape he is in and how long will it take him to get up to speed.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I love watching Marner play. Such a great player.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Just watched the Leaf's "Game in 6". Admittedly, it doesn't give the whole scope of the game, but I have some take-aways. First would be Marner. Two goals were all him, finished by a great feed to someone else. He's a treat to watch. 
At the end when Andersen was on a knee after making a save right as the buzzer went... at first I thought he was getting up "gingerly", but I think it was more _relief_. Game 7 last year, plus the first meeting between these two when Boston was their first real test in the young season, they were dominated in all areas by a clearly better team. 
Boston fans (I think) would say this team has been severely depleted by injury, missing some key players. Chara, Bergeron, etc... but the Leafs are missing Mathews, and Nylander.... so I'd say tit-for-tat on the missing players argument. 

I think a better game overall here. And lets face it, if you can't beat your nemesis convincingly in the regular season, whether you face them in the playoffs or not, your not going in with full confidence.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

SWLABR said:


> Just watched the Leaf's "Game in 6". Admittedly, it doesn't give the whole scope of the game, but I have some take-aways. First would be Marner. Two goals were all him, finished by a great feed to someone else. He's a treat to watch.
> At the end when Andersen was on a knee after making a save right as the buzzer went... at first I thought he was getting up "gingerly", but I think it was more _relief_. Game 7 last year, plus the first meeting between these two when Boston was their first real test in the young season, they were dominated in all areas by a clearly better team.
> Boston fans (I think) would say this team has been severely depleted by injury, missing some key players. Chara, Bergeron, etc... but the Leafs are missing Mathews, and Nylander.... so I'd say tit-for-tat on the missing players argument.
> 
> I think a better game overall here. And lets face it, if you can't beat your nemesis convincingly in the regular season, whether you face them in the playoffs or not, your not going in with full confidence.


The B's will still be in TML heads until they manage to defeat them at playoff time. Bruins have been decimated by injury so far. Should be must watch action if they meet up. If I was a ML fan. I'd be wanting a wildcard matchup first round not a divisional head to head. I'm not a fan of either squad either!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

leftysg said:


> The B's will still be in TML heads until they manage to defeat them at playoff time.


...baby steps.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Can the Sabres keep their current pace? 3rd best in the league and only a point out of first.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

SaucyJack said:


> Can the Sabres keep their current pace? 3rd best in the league and only a point out of first.


They have been a real surprise; a very pleasant one. They have been at the bottom for so long, it's great to see them on this current winning streak.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

There really should be some way to credit the equipment guy with an actual assist! Marner broke his stick, speeds past the bench, grabs a replacement on the fly, receives the pass, feeds Tavares, goal! It just goes to show, when things are running smoothly, EVERYTHING runs smoothly!

+ Mathews gets two goals and an assist on his first game back. WOW!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks like it could be a four way race for first, between Boston, Buffalo, Tampa Bay and Toronto. Boston needs to pick it up a bit but they have a very credible team.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> It looks like it could be a four way race for first, between Boston, Buffalo, Tampa Bay and Toronto. Boston needs to pick it up a bit but they have a very credible team.


Can't see Buffalo maintaining but should make playoffs. Bruins will rise when healthy.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

So i was admiring the Columbus Blue Jackets logo that has the cannon on it.











When it occurred to me that this is a bit of a political statement. 

Surprised Atlanta never named their team The Rebels.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

leftysg said:


> Can't see Buffalo maintaining but should make playoffs. Bruins will rise when healthy.


You are probably right. Their goalie, Hutton, has had a lot to do with their resurgence and although he is expected to continue his high level of play, it is hard to believe their won't be some settling of his skills as the season goes along. Scouts generally find a weak spot or two and it gets around the league pretty quickly.

On another note, William Nylander finally signed with the leafs for six years. Hearing that other teams were in the same cap problem boat as the Leafs, made me think it was inevitable that he sign. Missing 1/3 of the season means that he already lost over 2 million in salary. It will take a couple years for him to earn that back.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Nylander deal gets done!!! YEAH!!!! 6yrs $41.4m. $10m this year, $6 something the rest. 

Just watching Hockey Night in Canada pre-game. I am so very thankful Brian Burke has NOTHING to do with the Leafs anymore! 

"_You don't pay a guy who's 6th on the depth chart that kind of money_".

Well, you f'ing troglodyte!!!! It's not where a player is on a depth chart that's important, as where he is based on the people *above him*!!!! In more than half the teams in the league he's top 2-3 on the depth chart! And a top 3 player making that money is a G*D D*MN bargain!!!!!!!!!!!

**_sigh_**


GO LEAFS GO!!!!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I would't sign him either. He's be long traded for another defenceman.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

They should suspend Brad Marchand. As the Hockey Night in Canada analyst said, it is very difficult to respect him. I would say, it's impossible. He is a very good hockey player but he is disrespectful of other players and the game. I would love to see him and others like him kicked out of the game.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

SaucyJack said:


> I would't sign him either. He's be long traded for another defenceman.


The nuances of this deal would suggest they will deal him. It's front heavy. He gets a ton of cash in the first part of it, so it is easier to trade away in the latter part of it. They need him now, they have him now. After that, they can decide if he is trade bait, or part of the future. Overall I feel it's a good deal. Regardless what Burke says.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> They should suspend Brad Marchand. As the Hockey Night in Canada analyst said, it is very difficult to respect him. I would say, it's impossible. He is a very good hockey player but he is disrespectful of other players and the game. I would love to see him and others like him kicked out of the game.


If he wasn't investing his hockey money into his construction company, that keeps me in work, I'd be inclined to agree. Alas, I am biased, as I enjoy seeing a (very, very small) percentage of his money end up in my pockets.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I guess Lievo was the odd man out. Traded to Vancouver for Michael Carcone. Too bad, I liked watching him play.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Was just looking at some stats, though has some fewer starts than many of the top goalies, Koskinen is right up there in top 8 save% and has the best win% of goalies who have made a similar number of starts. He's looked good all year. Talbot should get maybe 10 starts the rest of the year barring injury, or better yet salary dump traded.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

StratCat said:


> Surprised Atlanta never named their team The Rebels.


It was The Flames for a while.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

SaucyJack said:


> I guess Lievo was the odd man out. Traded to Vancouver for Michael Carcone. Too bad, I liked watching him play.


Me too. He was developing nicely, but _someone_ had to go. Better him (in my opinion) than Kapanen. What strikes me about the trade, is it's "forward for forward". The TSN article said "this will free up room for Nylanders return", which means this guy is going straight to the Marlies. I think Lievo could have gotten a 5-8th D-Man on a defense heavy team. No? 
This is what a super-deep, super-talented group of forwards gets you. Nylander was referred to as "The Leafs 6th best player", but as I said, on a lot of other teams, he'd rank a helluvalot higher. Same here for Lievo possibly. We may never have seen his true potential while on the Leafs compared to who he'd have to outshine to get a full time gig. I think he slots in higher with Vancouver. At least he'll have a better crack at where _he_ thinks he should play, and not as a 4th liner.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

SWLABR said:


> Me too. He was developing nicely, but _someone_ had to go. Better him (in my opinion) than Kapanen. What strikes me about the trade, is it's "forward for forward". The TSN article said "this will free up room for Nylanders return", which means this guy is going straight to the Marlies. I think Lievo could have gotten a 5-8th D-Man on a defense heavy team. No?
> This is what a super-deep, super-talented group of forwards gets you. Nylander was referred to as "The Leafs 6th best player", but as I said, on a lot of other teams, he'd rank a helluvalot higher. Same here for Lievo possibly. We may never have seen his true potential while on the Leafs compared to who he'd have to outshine to get a full time gig. I think he slots in higher with Vancouver. At least he'll have a better crack at where _he_ thinks he should play, and not as a 4th liner.


I don't know what Lievo's salary was but part of the thought in trading him, may have been to get back some cap money.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

When Leivo signed an extension last year the Leafs promised him they would trade him if he once again became the odd man out. They lived up to thier word.

He's a marginal NHL player but at least he will play in Vancouver.

TG


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

traynor_garnet said:


> When Leivo signed an extension last year the Leafs promised him they would trade him if he once again became the odd man out. They lived up to thier word.
> 
> He's a marginal NHL player but at least he will play in Vancouver.
> 
> TG


True, and true.

But, and this is a big but, because he never really played in T.O. Based on his ranked depth spot on the Leafs, did that undervalue Lievo? No team would give up a full-time roster filling defense-man for a guy who can't crack the club he's on, but should he have commanded that based on his (actual) abilities?

Take Taveres... on the Islanders he was the undisputed, best player on the team. Without question, you're on glue if you say otherwise. Right? Is he that on the Leafs? From a true #1 to a 2, 3?? Tyler Bozak used to be the Leaf's #1 centre-man. That is until someone else came along (anyone else could have come along). Then he was odd man out. (I think) he's the Blues' 3rd line centre.

Depth vs talent is so hard to judge based on the other players on the team. Lievo couldn't crack the Leafs, and possibly couldn't get in the Pens lineup either, but I think he will on Vancouver, and a handful of other teams. If he turns into a 2nd line player next year, did he miraculously get better in their system, or was he always that good, but only in comparison to the others around him? At that point, _he could_ be traded for a roster filling D-man.

How big is that fish? That depends on the size of the pond.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Ha Ha! I just noticed last night, the guy in the senators logo looks just like Shea Weber!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Leafs come away with a point in a game they weren't in for the first 40min. Not bad all considered. Nylander basically sat the 3rd period. I guess his legs, or timing just wasn't there. Babcock was smart enough to do something about it, but was it too late? Should he have done it sooner??


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

SWLABR said:


> Leafs come away with a point in a game they weren't in for the first 40min. Not bad all considered. Nylander basically sat the 3rd period. I guess his legs, or timing just wasn't there. Babcock was smart enough to do something about it, but was it too late? Should he have done it sooner??


Nah...you sign a guy, who hasn't played for six months, for $7 mill, ya better play him if he's sitting on the bench.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

leftysg said:


> Nah...you sign a guy, who hasn't played for six months, for $7 mill, ya better play him if he's sitting on the bench.


Absolutely agree with "_you signed him, you'd better play him_". But up to that point he hadn't even participated in a full practice. He's young and fit, so it was worth a try, but he just didn't have it. Could have also been an expectation he put on himself to make a difference. Too soon to say he's been slowed down by a heavy wallet. *_wink_*

I think he'll have a better outing tonight.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow, same old Bruins in the head problem for the TML. So much road ahead but, if they can't win the division and get a wild card team first round, it's going to make the road that much longer or the spring that much shorter. Need some grit...like Uncle Leo brought.
Should be a matter of time for WN but not last night.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

When that 4th goal went in, I got mad! Not violent, c'mon, I'm not crazy... but I got this feeling in my gut. I can't explain it. Totally irrational, but there. My blood was boiling. This Bruin's team is in shambles. I can't count the number of very important regulars out of the lineup due to illness or injury, and the Leafs should have walked all over them, but couldn't. 

The Leafs came out strong, and peppered Halak like a team that did smell blood. But he kept the B's in it till they found their legs, and once they did, the ice sloped wrong for the Buds the rest of the night. 

I don't want to blame Nylander, but something is missing from this team the last two games, and I can only call it _chemistry_. The 5th goal is as clear an example I can muster. In the Boston end, Tavares tries to feed a low percentage shovel pass at the half boards between two Bruins, and turns it over. I knew... like KNEW that puck was going in the back of the Leafs net. A week ago, that pass would have found it's mark, and been in the other net! They couldn't get anything going. 

There is a disturbance in the Force!!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oilers are playing fairly boring, lots of opposition shots from the outside, lots of all 5 men back in the d zone early, low scoring (but not trapping), lots of cycling and dump and chase but really hard forechecking type hockey under Hitch - and winning. 7-2-1 so far. He even has the Dmen pinching a lot more, which I find counterintuitive, but it's working. And I don't find ALL the games boring, 1-0 over Calgary last night was actually a pretty entertaining game.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> Oilers are playing fairly boring, lots of opposition shots from the outside, lots of all 5 men back in the d zone early, low scoring (but not trapping), lots of cycling and dump and chase but really hard forechecking type hockey under Hitch - and winning. 7-2-1 so far. He even has the Dmen pinching a lot more, which I find counterintuitive, but it's working. And I don't find ALL the games boring, 1-0 over Calgary last night was actually a pretty entertaining game.


No doubt the Oilers can fly and things will balance out a little more once they really learn how to play defence and tet their defence passing more for breaking out of their zone.

And that game was pretty entertaining.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> No doubt the Oilers can fly and things will balance out a little more once they really learn how to play defence and tet their defence passing more for breaking out of their zone.
> 
> And that game was pretty entertaining.


I had read when Hitch was hired that one thing he would do was have the forwards back more so the D had shorter passes on breakouts. Either about half the forwards (and a couple of the dmen, who hang onto the puck too long or don't have the vision to make the pass) don't get it, or that's not really the system. Some of them do leave the zone early and head for the offensive blue line, leaving the d to throw it long or try and navigate their own way out. A guy like Kris Russell, who's real good in his own end, doesn't have much more ability than to dump it out of our zone to whoever gets there first rather than targeting a moving forward.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> He even has the Dmen pinching a lot more, which I find counterintuitive, but it's working.


I've noticed the pinching as well but it also looks like there is usually a winger heading back to cover up which is exactly how it's supposed to work. Not sure why that hasn't been the norm like FOREVER!?!


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

8 pages and not one mention of the rookie of the year Elias Pettersson

I know he plays in Vancouver but gee wiz

He could miss 2 or 3 months and still win roty


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

What a horrible debacle in Toronto last night. At first look one would think Sparks, but he was only to blame on 2 goals. #1 and #4. The other two were fluky. So they would have still lost 2-0! 

They were OUT COACHED!! Trotz's boys were giving the Buds fits, and Babcock had no answer. Leafs Kryptonite is defending below the hash-marks, and the Iles figured it out. Then they controlled the neutral zone, and the "Non Shall Pass" method was executed nicely. 

Well Tavares, looks like you'll have to wait to beat your old team.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Yeah that was a bad game from what I saw of it. Team Canada has my attention these days.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I got suckered, read this whole article through before checking the scores from last night. 
I do feel for Oilers fans though, pretty frustrating.

Recap Oilers @ Sharks: NHL Cancels Game Before it Takes Place


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I got suckered, read this whole article through before checking the scores from last night.
> I do feel for Oilers fans though, pretty frustrating.
> 
> Recap Oilers @ Sharks: NHL Cancels Game Before it Takes Place


US politics is more exciting these days


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> US politics is more exciting these days


Oh, that other 'orange and copper' thing.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

What an odd weekend for the Leafs. As we've discussed in this thread about "putting your better goalie in the "easy-win" and saving your back-up for the "almost certain-loss" to get the 2 points in a back-to-back"... it was a roll reversal Friday Saturday. The Wings being the "easy targets", and the Pens being an "almost certain-loss", the Leafs came away with 3 out of 4 points, largely due to Sparks doing a great job last night! The best game I've seen him play. I don't watch too many mid-week games, so I reserve the best *I've* seen.
He looked comfortable, and tracked the puck very well.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> the Leafs came away with 3 out of 4 points, largely due to Sparks doing a great job last night!


Yes, earlier in the game with the Laffs down 2-0 I was crying about how we really need to upgrade the backup goalie position, but he proved me wrong (for that game anyway)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It often seems good teams have a hard time getting up for bad or mediocre teams but often beat the better teams. Such was the case with Toronto against Detroit and Pittsburgh. I have noticed the same with other teams..


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

keto said:


> Does Draisaitl have maybe one of the quickest releases on the rush in the NHL? Not THE best but right up there, imo. He just went around an L.A. dman and pulled it backhand forehand gone faster than I could follow. Underrated skater too. Now, I’ve seen him maybe 97% of all his NHL games and of course he’s mostly been very good, but still getting better and is a big man.


. And here we are oh 3 months later, and he’s 2nd in league goal scoring. And has said he watches Datsyuk videos, has strong desire to be an all around guy. He has some soft shifts, but I hope that will mature out of him.



keto said:


> Was just looking at some stats, though has some fewer starts than many of the top goalies, Koskinen is right up there in top 8 save% and has the best win% of goalies who have made a similar number of starts. He's looked good all year. Talbot should get maybe 10 starts the rest of the year barring injury, or better yet salary dump traded.


Talbot salary dump traded. Koski hasn’t had many blowout losses but he hasn’t won much since I wrote that. Ugly ugly season here. And not much cap space to do much of anything.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> Ugly ugly season here.


You can say that again.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

WOW!! What a comeback!! That's the type of explosive offense this Leafs team should be able to generate any given night! And against a top flight goalie at that! As for the 6th goal, you don't see that ruling often, but it makes total sense. 

The 2nd and 3rd goal on Andersen made me pretty nervous. You shouldn't be able to score those often, and it was almost an exact repeat for them. 

Still, a win is a win!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I’m not a fan of either team but, yeah, that was fun to watch


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

When it was 3-0 I thought the Leafs were done for the night. Never count out a high scoring offence.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Does Kapanen have to get a breakway every game lol.. Holy shit can he fly!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If Austin Matthews every plays an 82 game season, he would challenge for the scoring title. He now has 30 goals in 48 games.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

How’s Las Vegas doing this year? I haven’t heard squat since they almost won the Cup.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

BSTheTech said:


> How’s Las Vegas doing this year? I haven’t heard squat since they almost won the Cup.


They are 32-26-5 with 69 points and sitting 3rd in the Pacific Division. They're doing OK but not great.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> If Austin Matthews every plays an 82 game season, he would challenge for the scoring title. He now has 30 goals in 48 games.


Yeah. if he can stay healthy, in a few years I think he'll be regularly near the top of the list. He's only 21!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BSTheTech said:


> How’s Las Vegas doing this year? I haven’t heard squat since they almost won the Cup.


They will make the playoffs again this year and are a contender. They just added Mark Stone from Ottawa yesterday so they certainly upped the ante with him.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

keto said:


> . And here we are oh 3 months later, and he’s 2nd in league goal scoring. And has said he watches Datsyuk videos, has strong desire to be an all around guy. He has some soft shifts, but I hope that will mature out of him.
> .


Drai says ‘take that’ to Tavares with his first career hatty. Without looking, 4th in league scoring? Why would any coach want to separate him from McDavid.



jdto said:


> Yeah. if he can stay healthy, in a few years I think he'll be regularly near the top of the list. He's only 21!


I forgot how young he is. 23-29 for most guys’ prime? Scary.



Steadfastly said:


> They will make the playoffs again this year and are a contender. They just added Mark Stone from Ottawa yesterday so they certainly upped the ante with him.


I’ve seen Stone with Vegas in 2 realllly well played fassssst games, at least on the Vegas side. They might get to see Tampa. For the Cup.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> I’ve seen Stone with Vegas in 2 realllly well played fassssst games, at least on the Vegas side. They might get to see Tampa. For the Cup.


I like Fleury. He is such a nice person, who doesn't? And I too, used to play goal, so I wouldn't mind seeing him win another one with Vegas.


----------



## Guitar Lizard (Apr 6, 2019)

Is there any Vancouver Canucks fan?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of the divisional playoff format, and hope they go back to the 8 & 8 for 20-21 season.
With that being said, nice that so many games on the last day will actually make a difference. Only 2 of 8 matchups set with only 1 game remaining per team. (Leafs vs Bruins and San Jose vs Vegas guaranteed)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

We're biting our fingernails waiting for MRI results on McDavid.

Drai gets 50, I've been pumping him up in this thread since early in the season. I always thought his $8.5M/yr contract was fine, and most around here have come to grips with it. I don't know that he gets 50 again - most never thought he would and don't think he will again - but if they keep him primarily on McDavid's line, and I mean why wouldn't you, he could. It wasn't THEIR fault we had a miserable season.

The Mtl-Tor game, I just watched bits and pieces and the 3rd, but with Cole retiring and Poehling doing the hattie to tie and the shootout winner in his first game? I hope some of you got to see it.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

keto said:


> with Cole retiring and Poehling doing the hattie to tie and the shootout winner in his first game? I hope some of you got to see it.


Very nice for Bob that his last game went full duration. Almost fairy-tale ending with the guy in his first game scoring the SO winner, and the back-up goalie who begged to get to play the last game ensuring it with that final save. It would have been fairy-tale if it had landed them a playoff berth. 

Hoping the best for McDavid, this sounds a bit better: Connor McDavid injury not as bad as first looked, will still undergo MRI


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> I'm not a big fan of the divisional playoff format, and hope they go back to the 8 & 8 for 20-21 season.
> With that being said, nice that so many games on the last day will actually make a difference. Only 2 of 8 matchups set with only 1 game remaining per team. (Leafs vs Bruins and San Jose vs Vegas guaranteed)


I agree--especially if one division dominates the other--it eliminates higher seeds earlier.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

zontar said:


> I agree--especially if one division dominates the other--it eliminates higher seeds earlier.


I like the format where a team that pulls a first round upset slots into the spot of the team they just knocked off rather than having to then reseed and face the highest available seed. Makes it even more unpredictable as to who will face who. Seeing similar match ups year after year is getting lame.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

leftysg said:


> I like the format where a team that pulls a first round upset slots into the spot of the team they just knocked off rather than having to then reseed and face the highest available seed.


The downside to this is that it takes away some of the incentive of finishing well in the points. It favours the underdog at the expense of the top seeded teams. The top teams want to re-seed and play the lowest seeded teams after each round. I think they have a good argument that they have worked hard for it.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

jb welder said:


> The downside to this is that it takes away some of the incentive of finishing well in the points. It favours the underdog at the expense of the top seeded teams. The top teams want to re-seed and play the lowest seeded teams after each round. I think they have a good argument that they have worked hard for it.


That makes perfect sense. Since my team has rarely finished in the top seed spot, or even the playoffs the last couple of seasons, I tend to look at formats that favour the dog. We do get to pick #2 in June which is a nice surprise however!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Good luck to all of you with teams in the hunt for Stanley. Maybe a Canadian franchise finalist this year. The West is wide open.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Anyone remember when it was 1 vs 16, 2 vs 15, 3 vs 14, etc.? That was awesome. Neither the GM’s nor the NHLPA would never agree to it again, but it was awesome.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice job Kadri... way to be there for your team! 

Dope!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> Nice job Kadri... way to be there for your team!
> 
> Dope!


That was a complete dumbass move on his part. Any chance(although slim) they had of making a comeback was pissed away with that move.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

leftysg said:


> I like the format where a team that pulls a first round upset slots into the spot of the team they just knocked off rather than having to then reseed and face the highest available seed. Makes it even more unpredictable as to who will face who. Seeing similar match ups year after year is getting lame.


I agree it gets lame.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Tampa has managed to get themselves into a bit of a jam.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

SaucyJack said:


> Tampa has managed to get themselves into a bit of a jam.


Game 4 tomorrow should be interesting...


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

We might get to hear Tortorella rant, roar and curse for another round.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

LOL, he goes too many rounds he may end up giving himself a heart attack.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Haha, I'd put that under the "things I'd like to see" pile.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, will the Leafs finally pull it off against Boston?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Hopefully!! 

The Flames are not looking so good tonight so far. A lot of the top teams in the league will be gone after the 1st round. Certainly opens things up for the next round.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Well, will the Leafs finally pull it off against Boston?


Yup, with help from Toronto.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

SaucyJack said:


> Hopefully!!
> 
> The Flames are not looking so good tonight so far. A lot of the top teams in the league will be gone after the 1st round. Certainly opens things up for the next round.


They didn't look too good last night either. I would have liked to see them do well for Mike Smith's sake.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

First time we've seen the conference winners both out in rd 1 upset eliminations. I didn't see much Lightning but lots of Flames, they had no spark (yeah, I went there).


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

johnnyshaka said:


> Yup, with help from Toronto.


What a farce of a call that was! I'm not a fan of either team, but that call may have turned the entire series. Imagine if it had been Marchand in front of Andersen. The BS (Big Smoke) would have imploded.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

leftysg said:


> What a farce of a call that was! I'm not a fan of either team, but that call may have turned the entire series. Imagine if it had been Marchand in front of Andersen. The BS (Big Smoke) would have imploded.


Hyman did push the Boston player in front of him but if you look closely, the Boston player also pushed back causing Hyman to go backwards towards Rask. Perhaps that was what the decision was based on. And if Hyman had not been there, I doubt if Rask would have been able to get over in time as Muzzin fooled him really good with the fake slapshot.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

@Steadfastly, I respect your knowledge of hockey and guitars. You are a great fit here at The Canadian Guitars Forum


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

In a post game interview, Rask didn't make a big deal of it.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> if you look closely, the Boston player also pushed back causing Hyman to go backwards towards Rask.


Hmm, not the game I saw. Have a look at this linked video starting at the 30 second mark. Hyman crosschecks the Bruin and pushes off with his stick.
Anyway, the call on the ice stood. As it did in the Calgary game, though in that case, the ref immediately waved it off.
I'd prefer to see consistency among the refs rather than calls being overturned by the situation room. Last night, I think both should have been no goal based on modern standards. Old-school, both would probably be called as goals.

Situation Room: TOR vs. BOS


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I don't think he interfered enough to prevent Rask from making the save.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keto said:


> First time we've seen the conference winners both out in rd 1 upset eliminations. I didn't see much Lightning but lots of Flames, they had no spark (yeah, I went there).


Kind of like they left it in game 1.

Well, I'm good with the Lightning losing.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Idjets.
Go Leafs!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

The Leafs will have to lose some dead weight and salaries this summer. Then pick up some good rough and tumble proven playoff performers. Nylander can go, if anybody will take on that salary. Kadri has proven himself to be a liability during the past 2 playoff years so he can be shown the door.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

....they never fail to disappoint.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

seemed like a good game


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to see all of the Canadian teams out the first round....


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Just got home in time to see the Sharks win in OT, and a recap of the game. Wow. Thought the Knights could go to the final again, nope.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

what a crazy third period in the SJ/VGK game. those refs are the real heroes


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> Sorry to see all of the Canadian teams out the first round....


Lots of Canadian players left though.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

vadsy said:


> what a crazy third period in the SJ/VGK game. those refs are the real heroes


Agree with you on the leafs front. Perhaps you are a Sharks fan, cause I can't see any reason why the refs are heroes...unless you mean gifting a two minute infraction into a five minute pp that resulted in four Shark third period goals. My goodness. That will have a future impact on major penalty video review. Go Avs and Jackets now.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

leftysg said:


> Agree with you on the leafs front. Perhaps you are a Sharks fan, cause I can't see any reason why the refs are heroes...unless you mean gifting a two minute infraction into a five minute pp that resulted in four Shark third period goals. My goodness. That will have a future impact on major penalty video review. Go Avs and Jackets now.


not a fan of either team, just watching some hockey. agree with you on the rest.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> Lots of Canadian players left though.


Obviously, but it's been too long (26 years) since a Canadian team won it.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

AlBDarned said:


>


Carleton...man I wish he was putting with a hockey stick.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

NB_Terry said:


> Obviously, but it's been too long (26 years) since a Canadian team won it.


Not really...but that's from someone not living in a Canadian NHL city


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Wouldn't it be interesting if Carolina puts Washington out tonight.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> Obviously, but it's been too long (26 years) since a Canadian team won it.


Not really worried about that--it's only been last season since some Canadians won it
(Although as a fan of one of those Canadian based teams I would like to see them win it)


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

SaucyJack said:


> Wouldn't it be interesting if Carolina puts Washington out tonight.


I guess so!

All 4 division leaders out. Parity is alive & well in the NHL.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

NB_Terry said:


> Sorry to see all of the Canadian teams out the first round....


In my experience, the less someone follows the game, the more likely they are to say things like this. When people follow the game, they have various reasons to like certain teams... they like their style of play, they like certain players, etc. When someone doesn’t know anything about the teams, they often default to cheering for whoever plays their home games at a location in the same country that the person lives in regardless of the fact that they may have absolutely zero connection to that location.

Did you know the St. Louis Blues and NY Islanders both have 73% Canadian nationals on their rosters? In contrast, Winnipeg is 38% Canadian players. Toronto is 52% and Calgary is 48%. If you want to cheer for “Canadian” teams, you should be happy Winnipeg, Toronto and Calgary are out and should be hoping for a NYI / St. Louis final.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Another first, all wild cards defeat all division leaders.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

You could see the Caps were out of gas in OT, especially the second period. The rest of the playoffs should be pretty interesting.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Delores Streisand said:


> In my experience, the less someone follows the game, the more likely they are to say things like this.


Really? Nice presumption.

I've always been aware of which American teams are stacked with Cdn players, coach, GM, etc., and which Canadian teams are mostly European, American, etc.. 

The Hawks, Kings, Pens teams of the past 13 years were loaded with Canadian players. I'm aware and glad for them. 

I would just like to see a Canadian city immersed in a Stanley Cup run like I was in Calgary in 04. There's nothing like it. 

Though it would have been better if Martin Gelinas' goal in Game 6 had won the series.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> Though it would have been better if Martin Gelinas' goal in Game 6 had won the series.


If it had counted (& it should have)--it may have been the Cup winning goal.
But no guarantee it would have remained the winning goal.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

NB_Terry said:


> I would just like to see a Canadian city immersed in a Stanley Cup run like I was in Calgary in 04. There's nothing like it.


That’s very magnanimous of you. I’m a lifelong Canadians fan, though. Why on earth would I want, say, Toronto Maple Leafs fans to experience the joy of a cup run? That’s not how sports works. A fan should despise their rival team, not hope they have fun and enjoy themselves. If you’re a Flames fan, you should wish ill on the Oilers. And no Oilers fan worth his salt would blame you for it. He should, in fact, embrace your hatred and feed off it. THAT’S how sports works.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I could be reading the room wrong but are we about to group hug like they do in games of sport?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Delores Streisand said:


> That’s very magnanimous of you. I’m a lifelong Canadians fan, though. Why on earth would I want, say, Toronto Maple Leafs fans to experience the joy of a cup run? That’s not how sports works. A fan should despise their rival team, not hope they have fun and enjoy themselves. If you’re a Flames fan, you should wish ill on the Oilers. And no Oilers fan worth his salt would blame you for it. He should, in fact, embrace your hatred and feed off it. THAT’S how sports works.


You have no idea how sport works and it is obvious you have never been close to being involved in any pro sport.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Delores Streisand said:


> That’s very magnanimous of you. I’m a lifelong Canadians fan, though. Why on earth would I want, say, Toronto Maple Leafs fans to experience the joy of a cup run? That’s not how sports works. A fan should despise their rival team, not hope they have fun and enjoy themselves. If you’re a Flames fan, you should wish ill on the Oilers. And no Oilers fan worth his salt would blame you for it. He should, in fact, embrace your hatred and feed off it. THAT’S how sports works.


Reluctant to even chime in on this, cause it's getting kinda chippy... but. 

(In my personal opinion) That's very realistic for "sport" to work like that, but it does not HAVE TO!! The old joke, "_My two favorite teams are Toronto, and who ever is playing Montreal_". 

As a Leaf fan, I do not like the Habs. And you're right, I'm not supposed to. But I do _respect_ the franchise. Original Six and all that, possibly. Can't argue with their success's even... I like to see them lose though! A first round exit from this years playoff's by TML is still better than what Montreal mustered up. I'm allowed to chirp that, cause it's true! 
I think though, I have a deeper hatred for Ottawa! Probably the "Battle of Ontario", (fairly) recent playoff clashes, whatever. When Ottawa were in the Finals against the Ducks, I backed the Ducks. Do I like the Ducks?? Hell no, but I HATE the Sens. I did back Calgary, and the Oiler's in their runs though because I would like to see a Canadian team win. Just not (ever) Ottawa, and keep missing the playoffs Montreal, please. I would be A-OK if Winnipeg would have won this year. Pretty sure I didn't get behind Vancouver though. 
I hate Ottawa, but I would not like to see them fold though. Melnyk needs to be removed, cause it's getting worse!! 

Finally, back in 93 when the Gretz & the King's eliminated my Leaf's, (with or without the conspiracy theory) and faced Montreal, I had a dilemma. Get behind the Kings?? The team that just beat my Leafs?? Or back the Habs?? A team I hate with all my being?? 

It fell under, "I'm not picking who I want to win, I'm hoping so-and-so loses". Yes, the one (and only) time I backed the Habs. Gives me the creeps just typing this... 

Again, my $0.02


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Distortion said:


> You have no idea how sport works and it is obvious you have never been close to being involved in any pro sport.


It’s obvious you have poopy pants.

...or you’re a Leafs fan,

...or both.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Delores Streisand said:


> It’s obvious you have poopy pants.
> 
> ...or you’re a Leafs fan,
> 
> ...or both.


Great contribution.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

MJF$#


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Ok, so people want their rivals to enjoy the same warm tingly feeling in their vaginas that they felt back when their team had success. How does that work for Leafs fans, though? Are you guys all in your 70’s and 80’s that you actually remember the last time the Leafs had success?


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

We're tied with Arizona ... yay!!!

(OK, they haven't had as many seasons, but take what you can get as a Laffs fan...)


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

AlBDarned said:


> We're tied with Arizona ... yay!!!


So does Austin Matthews get to the Cup finals with Toronto or Arizona?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Delores Streisand said:


> A fan should despise their rival team, not hope they have fun and enjoy themselves.
> [/snip]
> no [opposing] fan worth his salt would blame you for it. He should, in fact, embrace your hatred and feed off it. THAT’S how sports works.


Yes it's getting to that time of the year. The only time I find myself engaging in hate speech.
NO Carolina BFG's () or BFJ's or whatever they're called FFS. And no team from Dallas Texas (or Mexico )
Any of the other 5 I'm fine with.
So for me, Murphy's law would have it that it will be Canes vs Stars in the final, jerks for the win. *#*(


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Stars out. Happy to be wrong on that one. 
The 'Thornton finally wins cup' is a nice idea, but Sharks are tainted now for this year so that probably would not be good.
Go Blues!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Stars out. Happy to be wrong on that one.
> The 'Thornton finally wins cup' is a nice idea, but Sharks are tainted now for this year so that probably would not be good.
> Go Blues!


What the heck, why not go Avs...however the idea of a Blues player scoring an airborne Cup winning goal,against the Bruins would make for sweet 1967 retribution.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd have been fine with the Avs too. 
I'm going with 'the oldest team to have never won the cup', but I like your retribution angle.


leftysg said:


> a Blues player scoring an airborne Cup winning goal,against the Bruins would make for sweet 1967 retribution.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

St. Louis has the most Canadians in the lineup so it looks like I'm rooting for them.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

SaucyJack said:


> St. Louis has the most Canadians in the lineup so it looks like I'm rooting for them.


That was my Vegas rationale last year. The fact that the Blues were last in the standings in December is compelling as well.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> St. Louis has the most Canadians in the lineup so it looks like I'm rooting for them.


Wow, I never realized by how big a margin. The Blues (20) almost double that of next most 'Canes (11).
Having a real organ player (Blues) always scores bonus points with me too.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I think the Bruins have the least amount of Canadians so it's like playing Team USA...lol.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

SaucyJack said:


> I think the Bruins have the least amount of Canadians so it's like playing Team USA...lol.


They do have those Euros in Rask, Pasta, Krejcki, and Charra too. Go Canes! I'm one to talk though, just checked and my team has 4 Canucks out of 23 roster spots!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

leftysg said:


> What the heck, why not go Avs...however the idea of a Blues player scoring an airborne Cup winning goal,against the Bruins would make for sweet 1967 retribution.


Psst--that was 1970, the Leafs won the Cup in '67 (Wow did that feel weird to type that Leafs won the Cup  )

I'm ok with the Blues winning the Cup (Although they dropped game 1 of the Conference final)
--if only to stop those leaf fans who say the Leafs & the Blues are tied for longest without winning the Cup -Yes the Leafs won it in 67 and then didn't win in 68
But 68 was the first time the Blues could have won it, so that wins the tie breaker with the Leafs--but if they win it this year, then that goes away.

Saying that they are tied is nonsensical to me since the Blues were not an NHL team last time the Leafs won it...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, and here's the goal that was referenced...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Its the Blues and the Bruins for the cup. GO BRUINS


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Go Blues. Lots of great Canadians in that organization.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> Go Blues. Lots of great Canadians in that organization.


And then Leafs fans might stop saying they are tied with he Blues for longest without winning the Cup--no it's not a tie since the last time the Leafs won it the Blues were not yet in the NHL


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

I'll be pulling for Bozak & the Blues - Bozie wrote a super classy open letter to Laffs fans when he left, and he's been playing great on this cup run from what I've seen. His letter was worth the read:

For Toronto | By Tyler Bozak


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

zontar said:


> And then Leafs fans might stop saying they are tied with he Blues for longest without winning the Cup--no it's not a tie since the last time the Leafs won it the Blues were not yet in the NHL


Not to mention the Blues have at least been to the final four times since expansion in ‘67. Leafs... zero times. That’s quite a remarkable feat of failure by the Leafs when you think about it. All the storied Leafs teams the fans love to talk about... Sittler, Gilmour, Clark, Sundin... not a single Conference championship among them.

But enough about the Leafs. Go Blues!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Go Blues...1967 expansion was just about the time I was allowed to go to the corner store after school and buy hockey cards...lots of early Blues I remember on those cards like Glenn Hall, the Plagers, Red Berenson, Al Arbour.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

A little off topic...

I recorded the Canada vs Swiss game today and came home to watch it. The Swiss system has improved drastically over the past few years that's for sure. Anyway, I'm watching the third period and with 30 seconds left in the game, the recording ended. I walked away thinking the obvious until I checked in about an hour later. lol...pert near fell off the couch when I saw the results.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Down to best 2 out of 3, go Blues!
Game 3 had me worried Binnington's run might be over, but he seems to have recovered well.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats Blues fans! What an amazing season for you. You taught all fans not to give up on a team's playoff, if not championship hopes, until after Christmas. Amazing.
I have a buddy since childhood who is a huge Bruins fan, household shrine the whole nine yards. I'm going to find some old Blues hockey cards and put them in a brown envelope addressed to him, (making sure my identity and address remain anonymous of course) and show him how badly I felt about his loss. No disrespect intended to Bruins fans, great season, but hey Boston can't win them all.
Saving the best for last, with the Blues victory the current longest championship drought falls to...


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

The Blues came ready last night. They played a great game!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> The Blues came ready last night. They played a great game!


they came ready after the first period


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

LOL I forgot about this. I've been all about the Raptors, lately.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Yay Blues! I thought Binnington might take the MVP but can't argue with O'Reilly either.
What a great run.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

leftysg said:


> Saving the best for last, with the Blues victory the current longest championship drought falls to...


If you are referring to the longest Stanley Cup drought, St Louis wining didn't change that.
The longest was & still is the Maple Leafs
the last time they won, the Blues hadn't played a single NHL game yet.
So even if you use the reason they both didn't win in 68, the Leafs win the tie breaker for longer drought in that they existed first.

However, coming into the league the same season, the Sabres & Canucks share the second longest Cup Drought.
But at least both teams have made the finals since the Leafs last did.

But overall congrats to the Bleus for winning a game many had written them out of.


----------

